# Breakdown of Suns' pick-and-roll attack (video)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Phoenix Suns' pick-and-roll:
> 
> You know it's coming, but there's only so much you can do about it.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/15914/the-energy-fueling-phoenixs-offensive-juggernaut


----------

